# Your Favourite Current Physique



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

We all have different preferences in terms of our ideal physique at the present moment. Some prefer Fitness models some prefer the bodybuilding look.

Currently, who would you say is your favourite physique in the bodybuilding/ fitness industry.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Mike Rashid....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Rob riches, Steve Cook and Lazar Angelov


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Is that dude trying to part the Red Sea?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peter Molnar... only found out about him yesterday but he looks Fking great.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

mal said:


>


 Guy in the white shirt has the best job in the world surely?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Rob riches, Steve Cook and Lazar Angelov


 all of these plus ryan terry for me.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Easy



















Olympia winner in 2015


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Guy in the white shirt has the best job in the world surely?


 No way, It has to be the most torturing one.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

H_JM_S said:


> ryan terry


 How can i miss.. :beer:


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Steve cook & Raymon Querido


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Just steve cook in general.

He is aesthetic all around no ****.

I've decided to up arm training/volume/frequency as if you notice, his are almost disproportionately big but look great.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Flex Lewis, awesome ...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Guy in the white shirt has the best job in the world surely?


 Lol

Id have to tape it to my leg doing that all day..


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

testexpert33 said:


> Lesnar (1st wwe run)
> 
> View attachment 118796


 Ugly


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Steve cook & Raymon Querido
> 
> View attachment 118792
> 
> ...


 without the filter the guy in the top photo would look average at best.


----------



## grantmax89 (Aug 24, 2012)

may be slightly controversial but ...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Guy in the white shirt has the best job in the world surely?


 More to the ooint whats he doin?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> More to the ooint whats he doin?


 checking for clinkers.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

grantmax89 said:


> may be slightly controversial but ...


 why controversial?


----------



## grantmax89 (Aug 24, 2012)

banzi said:


> why controversial?


 Saw a topic on him a while ago - so much hate! lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

grantmax89 said:


> Saw a topic on him a while ago - so much hate! lol


 who is it?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

grantmax89 said:


> Saw a topic on him a while ago - so much hate! lol


 link?

Or explanation as to the hatred.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> without the filter the guy in the top photo would look average at best.


 Just a personal opinion, I really like the physique.

without a filter...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

A1243R said:


> who is it?


 A dolgin ..don't like the look tbh....

...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

RepsForJesus said:


> Mike Rashid....


 Im struggling to think of one better than his at the moment, good call


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

peter molnar


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Adz said:


> Im struggling to think of one better than his at the moment, good call


 One of the few I find genuinely helpful on youtube as well, strong ass dude!


----------



## grantmax89 (Aug 24, 2012)

A1243R said:


> who is it?





banzi said:


> link?
> 
> Or explanation as to the hatred.


 ah I have no idea where I saw it. his name is Artemus Dolgin.

just people saying he is a dick ... usual troll antics!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

grantmax89 said:


> ah I have no idea where I saw it. his name is Artemus Dolgin.
> 
> just people saying he is a dick ... usual troll antics!


 he heavily shops his own photos


----------



## grantmax89 (Aug 24, 2012)

banzi said:


> he heavily shops his own photos


 Everyone has their bad days .... ( did say this would be controversial )


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

grantmax89 said:


> Everyone has their bad days .... ( did say this would be controversial )


 those two have been enhanced.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> checking for clinkers.


 U young man are getting rather coarse ( if it's that word I need) thought the oldies led by example


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> he heavily shops his own photos


 I'm not a fan of the long shorts


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Peter Molnar. Saw him win the WABBA Mr Universe in Tenerife about a week ago. Dude's a specimen: modern-day mass, old-school shape and aesthetics with muscles that pop out their insertions.

He looks too big in this video, but you can see his proportions. When he shrinks down to hit his condition he looks incredible.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

grantmax89 said:


> Everyone has their bad days .... ( did say this would be controversial )


 Second one looks photoshopped


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Not srs....perhaps


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> he heavily shops his own photos


 lol this

his structure isnt good at all till he polishes it up with photoshop etc


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> link?
> 
> Or explanation as to the hatred.


 lol i saw a youtube vid of him training. he walks around like a typical meat head, cringe.


----------



## simon_g (Apr 23, 2013)

That's how I would like to look like (no moustache and I would need a much longer leaf)




























Eugen Sandow, beautiful symmetrical physique still being fully functional (how many of bodybuilders shown in previous photos could actually do any sports?)


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Peter Molnar... only found out about him yesterday but he looks Fking great.
> 
> View attachment 118789


 Just became aware of him the other day actually, fu**ing huge dude with a tiny waist. Some say if he was to get into the upper ranks of the Olympia then he could turn the trend of big guts on its head, but that's a bit of a pipedream at this point :lol:


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

simon_g said:


> That's how I would like to look like (no moustache and I would need a much longer leaf)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love looking at old bodybuilders, it's a shame they didn't have bench presses back then. You can tell he lacks chest but he's the ****in' man and I'd kill to look like that.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Just became aware of him the other day actually, fu**ing huge dude with a tiny waist. Some say if he was to get into the upper ranks of the Olympia then he could turn the trend of big guts on its head, but that's a bit of a pipedream at this point :lol:


 he placed 3rd at the NABBA Universe this year.

Olympia material he aint.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## simon_g (Apr 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Love looking at old bodybuilders, it's a shame they didn't have bench presses back then. You can tell he lacks chest but he's the ****in' man and I'd kill to look like that.


 well... lack of overgrown chest (and biceps) is in my opinion great. or, maybe not by itself, but... well, back then bodybuilders still had to be properly developed- by this i mean they still had to be physically fit, they were sportsmen (ok, not necessarily a triathlonist-like athletes), AFAIK in 70' the actually strength contest were dropped... thus changing good looking athletes into overgrown, physically unfit pumped people... and chest, as the most "visible" muscle group (so to speak) started being developed entirely for look (so did biceps).


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

testexpert33 said:


> After the post in the paper last week I think about him and his buddy badr hari. Is he **** or not? Not that it particularly matters like.


 I don't know anything about that. I'd be suprised if "he bats for the other team"


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> testexpert33 said:
> 
> 
> > After the post in the paper last week I think about him and his buddy badr hari. Is he **** or not? Not that it particularly matters like.
> ...


He dresses a bit gay

But most footballers do anyway


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> I don't know anything about that. I'd be suprised if "he bats for the other team"


 I thought that was the only reason you had him in your avi.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

banzi said:


> I thought that was the only reason you had him in your avi.


 Nah it's trolling bait. You aren't maximising the trolling potential of your avatar.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Nah it's trolling bait. You aren't maximising the trolling potential of your avatar.


 noted.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> he placed 3rd at the NABBA Universe this year.
> 
> Olympia material he aint.


 Yet. He's far from complete atm but he has serious potential I reckon. Let's not forget that guys like Ronnie didn't do very well initially either.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yet. He's far from complete atm but he has serious potential I reckon. Let's not forget that guys like Ronnie didn't do very well initially either.


 If he gets to be Olympia material he will have ruined his lines.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

I for one am sick of the sight of all these legless wonders in the gym these days. Don't train them or train them like girls.

Flex Lewis for me....


----------

